# winterised



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

hi there does anybody no is the 2007 kontiki 665p winterised if so would it be ok in the alps dec to jan mike


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

I can remember reading an article in one of the MH mags a couple of years ago showing how Swift tested their motorhomes in sub-zero conditions so I guess you'll be fine.

In any event, someone who's actually been there, done that is almost certain to be along soon with the definitive answer.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Winter*

Hi

I used my Kontiki in February 2008 at minus 10 degrees C and all was well. I did however leave the waste water tank drain open.

The Kontiki is a grade 3 insulation model, meaning that at -15 degrees C, the heating system can maintain an interior temperature of +20 degrees C.

Email Swift if you require other information.

I m taking my Kontiki somewhere cold in January and will not give it a second thought.

Russell


----------

